# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر الفصيح >  شعر عامي ساخر ..... اسمع يا SARoo02 ......

## اسامة يس

ملئوا الشارع والحارات ................
بيفط كتير واعلانات ................
بيقولوا النهاردة الانتخابات ......................
محنا في دولة برتمانات ............. 
شعب وشورى ومحليات .......................
يحيا رمز المتسكلات ...................... 
وعدنا كتير بحاجات ..................................
الرز هيرخص والهدمات ...........................
يحيا رمز العربيات ...................... 
بيسبق طبعاً المتسكلات .............................
محنا في دولة برتمانات ...........................
وعدنا برده وقال روايات ........................
لما انتخبه اكسب موبيلات ......................
ودش وفيديو وتلفزيونات .......................
لازم ارشح واضيف اصوات ....................
ارادتي الحرة تدير ازمات ...................
بس انا عايز أسال سؤلات ................ 
هوة في فايدة للانتخابات .................. ؟؟؟؟
ولا كلام فاضي وتفهات .................................!!!!!!!!!!!
وبعد مرور خمس سنوات ..............................
ينهب العضو ملاين الالوفات ........................
ويترشح تاني ويقول خرفات ...................
وانا وانته نديلو اصوات ........................
معلش المرادي يعوض الي فات ................
والتعلب فات فات ................................
وف ديلو سبع لفات ....................
تحيا بلد الديموقاطيات ...............
شعب وشور ومحليات ...............

----------


## بنت مصر

رائع رائع رائع يا اسامة 
كلام في الصميم من مواطن
عايش في دولة برتمانات :D :D

----------


## ابن مصر

ممتازو اللة ممتازززززززيا اسامة يس

----------


## اسامة يس

خزاكم الله خيراً على ......... ابن مصر وبنت مصر ...............

----------


## saroo02

جميل جدا يا استاذ اسامة هو دي الكلام إلي يتقال في الانتخابات والله هايل :D :D :D

----------


## اسامة يس

شكرا اخي سارو ........  
 :1:  
 :7:

----------

